# New productt



## Ally2 (Jan 22, 2008)

Just off to docs re IBS but wondered if anyone has tried SYMPROVE? it's a drink and different to others as it is is not digested in the stomach but in the gut which is where it can do some good Looks a bit pricy to me but if it works! Anyone tried it? (symprove.com)


----------

